# Longest smoke on a single piece of pork/beef?



## richoso1 (Sep 28, 2009)

My longest smoke was a marinated brisket that took me 16 hours. How long have you gone on with a single smoke? I know somebody out there has done it longer, who can it be?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2009)

cant beat that but had a pork butt take almost 13 hours. It was good in the end but sucked the major big one during the smoke.


----------



## ddave (Sep 28, 2009)

Did a brisket once that took 17 hours.

Dave


----------



## gnubee (Sep 28, 2009)

I had one go like that too about 12 1/2 hours. Then to top it all off I fell asleep right at the end and it overcooked, now that really ticked me off. All that time spent and it was still tasty but a tad mushy. Plus no one was still up to eat the darn thing. 

It truly did suck the major big one during the smoke too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a big brisket in just under 17 hours and I thought it wasn't ever gonna get done. But I will do it again and again for the want of a good hunk of brisket.


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 28, 2009)

(2) 6# bone in butts - 12 hours. started @ 10:00 p.m., finished @ 10:00 a.m., stayed up the whole time, and then went to a picnic when it was done. It was worth it.


----------



## solaryellow (Sep 28, 2009)

2 shoulders for a total of 17lbs of Boston Butt took 24 hours. They were my first ones I had ever done so I stayed up pretty much the entire time making sure everything was just perfect. It was a miserable time after about hour 12.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 28, 2009)

My longest was about 15 hours on a brisket, not too bad but still that makes for a loooooong night.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 28, 2009)

I did a 9 lb butt along with a 15 lb brisket that took 18 hrs. That gets to be a lot of charcoal!

Dave


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 28, 2009)

Started @ 8:50 PM on a picnic back in February if I remember correctly...17 hours seems like for my record...9.4lbs~ precooked weight, skinned it out and trimmed some excess fat off...I was fighting burner control valve issues just into the stall in sub-freezing ambient temps...could run it @ 185~205*, which was the lesser of two evils, or, 265~285* as I recall. I was over 140*, so I just let the stall hang out for 6-3/4 hours...bones pulled out clean, pulling took all of about 60 seconds to just toss it with 4" wide meat forks and watch it fall apart before my eyes...there was lots of gelatin in the juices after it cooled...best shoulder I ever did...well worth the super-long night.

Eric


----------



## d-que (Sep 28, 2009)

27 hr brisket.........in my homemade gas smoker.

Of course that was a direct result of a large propane tank which supplied fuel throughout the afternoon and evening and copious amounts of whiskey consumed by myself and a few friends.  I awoke in the late morning with a headache and an "Oh Sh!t" feeling.......what's that burning smell in my backyard......thought.  We had the ribs, forgot the brisket.........truly ashamed.


----------



## rickw (Sep 29, 2009)

Mine was a 14 hour brisket.


----------



## guvna (Sep 29, 2009)

i smoked a monster chuck one time that took 24 hours, mainly b/c i had decided not to foil it to see what would happen... it was great!


----------



## alx (Sep 29, 2009)

Never got into the TOO low and slow.

Old days when we did whole hogs butterflied maybe 12 hours.Worst thing i felt a newer smoker could do was let it sit and sit.We are smoking meat-not babysitting......

I have buried meat for 24 hours aka hawaiian-native american etc.......


----------

